# ***berland 1972 - Terry Clark



## JulesNZ (Jun 1, 2013)

Searching for Terry Clark (Scottish). He was on the ***berland in Lyttelton, Christchurch, New Zealand, in January 1972. Does anyone recall knowing him?? Thanks


----------

